# Product Recall: Top Fin power filters



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know if anyone on the board uses these (~3300 sold in Canada) but thought I post in just in case

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/product-recall-top-fin-power-filters


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL - top fin/top dreck on "advanced aquarist"


----------

